# Cutting down a blank



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Was thinking about buying a FMJ by Century and cutting it down about 8 to 10 inches off the butt end. I know this is a hi dollar rod but wondered if this would throw off the performance of the rod by much. If I was 10 yrs younger the 12ft would be no prob but Im starting to push the outer limits.......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Lift weights and you never grow old or weak


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

think about finding a option before cutting, like you said they arent cheap. one thing i found out, getting older is what it is, it sucks but if a 11ft casts better than a 12 i think you need to find a lighter blank, if the problem is bringing the rod around during a cast i understand as im older myself, i dont favor a 13ft and like a 12ft6in. anyway after its cut, its cut, then only garbo will want it


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Yup, thanks y'all. Fished that rod over the weekend and its pretty amazin. Gonna think hard on this un.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Lift weights and you never grow old or weak


So is that how you manage your 10ft fiberglass pole and abu10000? But do some blank test, to much of the butt can affect the way it will flex


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Think first; then measure twice; then; and only then; cut. Go buy the proper length factory build. 

Read the warranty! JMHO C2


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> Think first; then measure twice; then; and only then; cut. Go buy the proper length factory build.
> 
> Read the warranty! JMHO C2


+1

If you are looking at the Century's, somewhere along the line you are liable to be talking with Ryan White at Hatteras Jack's or Advanced Fishing LLC to buy a new blank this side of the pond. Take the time to talk to Ryan and let him know the situation. He will most likely be able to point you in the direction of a century that will be more suited to your needs if you give him the chance. (Assuming you haven't talked with him yet.)


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Ryan was the one that lent me the rod. He thought I could do 12" off the butt without any harm but i'm thinkin 6 to 8 would be more to my like'n.........


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Anytime you cut a blank from the butt you automatically change the action, cutting 6-8" off the but will produce a slower action. Anytime you cut from the tip it will make it faster, Now that said its all relative, cutting 1/2" off teh tip will make it faster than it was before because now you have even less of teh top portion deflected. I would tape the rod up like you like it, and "pretend" that 8" was cut. Basically make a line at 8" from teh butt and measure your reelseat off of that. You can then load the rod and see how it feels to you, then go from there. As to NC Kingfisher, Im guessing he is trying to say what I did, in "changing the way it will flex". The rod will continue to flex teh same, but the action is what will change and of course if you are cutting from the tip the power will change also. I have cut rods from teh butt that I felt affected both the action and speed of the rod but thats a whole nother subject...


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

That is great idea.......That I will try before I cut....mucho gracias


----------

